# Large Old Drill Press $50 NY



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/vertical-drilling-machine/6596061094.html


----------



## dlane (May 22, 2018)

Now that one I would go get, it is a drilling machine, and it would be a good one after some rehab.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 23, 2018)

Could be a sipp or Allen . Worth much more then the asking in scrap.


----------



## gooberdog (May 23, 2018)

Quite similar to my Providence Drill Model K
Definitely worth the $50 and a few miles
Chuck


----------

